# Festplatten ?!



## Knödelkopf (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Also... hört sich bestimmt dumm an aber ich hatte son geilen gedanken grad..
Kann man eigendlich so drei Festplatten in ein Pc einbauen ? ich mein packt der rechner das?
müsste doch eigendlich gehen oder nich ? ich mein  damit man eben mehr speicher hat..
is schon doof... sry leute aber kann mir das nich einer beantworten ? wär nett ;-)


________
chris


----------



## Konstantin Gross (8. Januar 2004)

Mhhh ja er schaffts.


----------



## Sinac (8. Januar 2004)

Aber auch nur wenn du Glück hast 
Ne, im Ernst:
du hast auf jedem Mainboard mindesteds 2 IDE Controller die jeweils 2 Geräte (DVD, CD-Roms oder halt HDDs) verwalten können.
Wenn dir das nicht reicht nimm SCSI oder n RAID System, obwohl das nicht unbdingt zur erweiterung der Kapazität gedacht ist...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## SpitfireXP (8. Januar 2004)

Ich habe vier PLatten und zwei Optische .
Theoretisch könnte ich noch 6 platten einbauen.
Also deiner wird mit drei platten wool zurecht kommen.


----------



## Knödelkopf (8. Januar 2004)

Hmm Danke  ich lass mir das ma durchn kopf gehn  ... also dann ..
vielen dank 

___________
chris


----------

